# Battlemap from The Indomitable Fire Forest of Innenotdar



## Morrus (Feb 16, 2007)

Below you can see a preview of a battlemap from the second adventure in the War of the Burning Sky Campaign Saga, _The Indomitable Fire Forest of Innenotdar_.  This particular battlemap is entitled _"Trial by Fire"._


----------



## Vanuslux (Feb 16, 2007)

That looks pretty cool.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Feb 16, 2007)

This is great guys.  

And if this gets the same 5' = 1" battlemap treatment as the last adventure got, this really starts to push the War of the Burning Sky as the premier AP.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 17, 2007)

catsclaw227 said:
			
		

> And if this gets the same 5' = 1" battlemap treatment as the last adventure got, this really starts to push the War of the Burning Sky as the premier AP.




That's now our standard OP.


----------



## helium3 (Feb 17, 2007)

Yo. Can you describe how big the battle-mat is in W" X H"?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 17, 2007)

helium3 said:
			
		

> Yo. Can you describe how big the battle-mat is in W" X H"?




Haven't seen it yet - it's just a preview.  But each square is one inch.


----------



## helium3 (Feb 17, 2007)

OK. So it's a big fold out?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 17, 2007)

No, it's a PDF!  Like with the previous adventure, it will be provided as a series of pages which are designed to be laid next to each other.  As an example, check out the free download of the battlemaps from the first adventure, which are available on the WotBS website.


----------



## Dirigible (Feb 18, 2007)

Awesome. Looks like a battle waged ina  field of meatballs


----------



## rom90125 (Feb 19, 2007)

what tool was used to make the battlemap?


----------

